# Colt 1911 for sale.



## Giovanni (Dec 4, 2014)

Got a Colt 1911 .45 Government model for sale. Bought it new. Looking to get at least $750 for it.
It's blued and is in excellent condition. I love the gun I just get bored easily and want to get something else.
Let me know if interested


----------

